#ubuntu-iso 2016-07-05
<abolfazl123> hi.i search a lot in google but i found no thing in it.so i come here.I install remastersys in my ubuntu.when i make a remaster of my linux and i want test that it dosnt work.my virtual box said:"FATAL:No bootable medium found!System halted."what's the wrong?
